# Android Festival at Saholic.com - up to Rs.1500 OFF on android phones



## mukeshgupta (Jul 12, 2011)

Saholic.com has launched the Android Festival and is offering great deals on select android phones

Samsung Galaxy S2 -  Rs.29,499
Spice Mi410 - Rs.12,999
Samsung Galaxy Ace - Rs.13,599

and many more .............

Got the following email from them today-----------------


Greetings from Saholic.com! 

It's raining Androids this July! Celebrate the Android festival at Saholic.com this month - We are offering massive discounts on a range of Android phones. We have got something for everyone and discounts in all price ranges. Choose the model that suits you and apply the coupon codes to get the discount.

How to get the coupon codes?
Easy & as simple as 1,2,3...

Click the 'Like' button on the 'Android Festival' page - Saholic.com | Facebook
Copy the coupon code for the phone you want to buy
Go to Saholic.com and choose your product. Apply the coupon code on the cart page to get the discount.

Here is the list of discounted phones:

Android Model	Discount	Final Price
Spice Mi-270	Rs.600	Rs.5,200
Spice Mi-310	Rs.400	Rs.6,599
 Galaxy Pro	Rs.400	Rs.8,300
Spice Mi-410	Rs.1000	Rs.12,999
Galaxy Ace	Rs.1000	Rs.13,599
LG Optimus 2X	Rs.400	Rs.25,099
Sony Xperia Arc	Rs.600	Rs.27,390
Galaxy S II	Rs.1,500	Rs.29,499


----------



## azzu (Jul 12, 2011)

^ thx for d info...
there's already a mobile's deals thread going on


----------

